# [V] COD - Infinite Warfare - Legacy Edition (PS4)



## Jay-Py (11. Februar 2019)

Zum Verkauf steht die PS4-Version von 'Call Of Duty - Infinite Warfare - Legacy Edition' inkl. Download-Code für 'Call Of Duty - Modern Warfare'.

Preis: 12€ + 1,45€ Versand im Luftpolsterumschlag.

Zahlung per PayPal (Freund&Familien Option) möglich.


----------

